# help.about blue screens.random messages.no hibernation



## hippi (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi
Actually i searched this forum before posting this..i found many similar threads but none of them match the ENTIRE problem of mine
here it goes...

I have P4 1.6Ghz intel 845 based mobo from ibrain company(is it bogus?)
all other specs r attached at the end....its from everest home edition
i use ZONEALARM AS AV SOFT AND FIREWALL
also now i am using LAN card for mtnl triband connection

for past few MONTHS i am encountering this problem

initially my pc used to freeze and used to give blue screens with random error message..random bcoz...there were 5-6 different types pf error messages
1.BAD_POOLER_TYPE
2.IRQL_LESS_THAN_EQUAL
3.PAGE_FUALT_IN_NON_PAGED_AREA (something like this)
4.somethihng like MEMORY_.... donno exact

and when no such error message apeears 
stop error is displayed with usual stuuf like windows has been shut down to prevent damage.....

sometimes name of one file win2k2.sys is also displayed and sometimes imapi.dll

one of the stop error message is 
STOP: 0x0000008E(0xC0000005 , 0x8054B907, 0xF3EF4C2C, 0x00000000)

this stop address varies everytime

initially i used to get it netime ...after some days my copy of XP fot corrupted i installed fresh one on same partition without formatting...
ie overwrote existing windows folder of corrupted XP.
afer that my pc started crashing only while starting..checked at ms site but its trouleshooting didnt help...every time i had to hard reboot my pc twice after that it used to work fine .. then i staretd hibernating my comp ..initially hibernation was working...but after few weeks it stopped working ie it used to go to hibernation but while resumung i used to get blue  screen so i REINSTALLED win XP (not fresh copy) worked fine for couple of restarts ...
but problem started again
now there is lue screen also and sometimes some "tuck" sound comes from one of the HDD and pc freezes (no blue screens) specially while playing simcity

i cleaned my both memory sticks and reinserted it but no effect.
i dont overclock or change memory latency except my 256 mb memory is PC133 and 512Mb is PC100 and overall system is set for 100Mhz

i have Dlink lan card and Geforce fx 5200 AGP card 
but friend who doesnot have ne of above is also facing same problem with same symptoms(identical)

Please tell us some solution about this problem
URGENT....PLZ

Report of <HOME>EVEREST Home Edition Â© 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc.

      Version  EVEREST v2.01.347 
      Homepage  *www.lavalys.com/ 
      Report Type  Report Wizard 
      Computer  HOME 
      Generator  ***********
      Operating System  Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP 
      Retail) 
      Date  2005-10-11 
      Time  13:50 


      Summary




      Computer: 
      Operating System  Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
      OS Service Pack  Service Pack 2 
      DirectX  4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
      Computer Name  HOME 
      User Name  Suhas Bhirud 

      Motherboard: 
      CPU Type  Intel Pentium 4, 1600 MHz (16 x 100) 
      Motherboard Name  Unknown 
      Motherboard Chipset  Intel Brookdale i845 
      System Memory  768 MB (SDRAM) 
      BIOS Type  Award Modular (12/14/01) 
      Communication Port  Communications Port (COM1) 
      Communication Port  Communications Port (COM2) 
      Communication Port  Bluetooth Communications Port (COM3) 
      Communication Port  ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 

      Display: 
      Video Adapter  NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (128 MB) 
      3D Accelerator  nVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 
      Monitor  Philips 150S4 [15" LCD] (CX 276482) 

      Multimedia: 
      Audio Adapter  Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2 - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-5] 

      Storage: 
      IDE Controller  Intel(R) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 244B 
      Floppy Drive  Floppy disk drive 
      Disk Drive  SAMSUNG SV4002H (40 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100) 
      Disk Drive  QUANTUM FIREBALL EX6.4A (6 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/33) 
      Optical Drive  ASUS CRW-2410A (24x/10x/40x CD-RW) 
      Optical Drive  ASUS DVD-ROM E616 (16x/48x DVD-ROM) 
      SMART Hard Disks Status  OK 

      Partitions: on SAMSUNG 40GB on primary master
      C: (FAT32)  19114 MB 

      E: (FAT32)  19059 MB 
      Total Size  44315 MB 

NOTE:i recntlly MAxtor 160GB HDD as primary slave

      Input: 
      Keyboard  Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
      Mouse  PS/2 Compatible Mouse 

      Peripherals: 
      Printer  Adobe PDF 
      Printer  Canon Bubble-Jet BJC-210 
      Printer  Microsoft Office Document Image Writer 
      USB1 Controller  Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2 - USB Controller 1 [B-5] 
      USB1 Controller  Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2 - USB Controller 2 [B-5] 


      DMI




      [ BIOS ] 

      BIOS Properties: 
      Vendor  Award Software International, Inc. 
      Version  6.00 PG 
      Release Date  12/14/2001 
      Size  256 KB 
      Boot Devices  Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120 
      Capabilities  Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD 
      Supported Standards  DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP 
      Expansion Capabilities  ISA, PCI, AGP, USB 

      [ System ] 

      System Properties: 
      Wake-Up Type  Power Switch 

      [ Motherboard ] 

      Motherboard Properties: 
      Product  i845-ITE8712 

      [ Chassis ] 

      Chassis Properties: 
      Chassis Type  Desktop Case 

      [ Memory Controller ] 

      Memory Controller Properties: 
      Error Detection Method  8-bit Parity 
      Error Correction  None 
      Supported Memory Interleave  1-Way 
      Current Memory Interleave  1-Way 
      Supported Memory Types  ECC, SDRAM 
      Supported Memory Voltages  5V 
      Maximum Memory Module Size  1024 MB 
      Memory Slots  3 

      [ Processors / Intel Pentium(R) 4 ] 

      Processor Properties: 
      Manufacturer  Intel 
      Version  Intel Pentium(R) 4 
      External Clock  100 MHz 
      Maximum Clock  2400 MHz 
      Current Clock  1600 MHz 
      Type  Central Processor 
      Status  Enabled 
      Upgrade  ZIF 
      Socket Designation  Socket 478 

      [ Caches / Internal Cache ] 

      Cache Properties: 
      Type  Internal 
      Status  Enabled 
      Operational Mode  Write-Back 
      Maximum Size  20 KB 
      Installed Size  20 KB 
      Supported SRAM Type  Synchronous 
      Current SRAM Type  Synchronous 
      Socket Designation  Internal Cache 

      [ Caches / External Cache ] 

      Cache Properties: 
      Type  External 
      Status  Disabled 
      Operational Mode  Write-Back 
      Maximum Size  512 KB 
      Installed Size  256 KB 
      Supported SRAM Type  Synchronous 
      Current SRAM Type  Synchronous 
      Socket Designation  External Cache 

      [ Memory Modules / A0 ] 

      Memory Module Properties: 
      Socket Designation  A0 
      Type  SDRAM 
      Installed Size  512 MB 
      Enabled Size  512 MB 

      [ Memory Modules / A1 ] 

      Memory Module Properties: 
      Socket Designation  A1 
      Type  SDRAM 
      Installed Size  256 MB 
      Enabled Size  256 MB 

      [ Memory Modules / A2 ] 

      Memory Module Properties: 
      Socket Designation  A2 
      Type  SDRAM 
      Installed Size  Not Installed 
      Enabled Size  Not Installed 

      [ Memory Devices / A0 ] 

      Memory Device Properties: 
      Form Factor  DIMM 
      Type Detail  Window DRAM 
      Size  512 MB 
      Total Width  72-bit 
      Data Width  68-bit 
      Device Locator  A0 
      Bank Locator  Bank0/1 

      [ Memory Devices / A1 ] 

      Memory Device Properties: 
      Form Factor  DIMM 
      Type Detail  Window DRAM 
      Size  256 MB 
      Total Width  64-bit 
      Data Width  64-bit 
      Device Locator  A1 
      Bank Locator  Bank2/3 

      [ Memory Devices / A2 ] 

      Memory Device Properties: 
      Form Factor  DIMM 
      Type Detail  Window DRAM 
      Device Locator  A2 
      Bank Locator  Bank4/5 

      [ System Slots / PCI ] 

      System Slot Properties: 
      Slot Designation  PCI 
      Type  PCI 
      Usage  In Use 
      Data Bus Width  32-bit 
      Length  Long 

      [ System Slots / PCI ] 

      System Slot Properties: 
      Slot Designation  PCI 
      Type  PCI 
      Usage  In Use 
      Data Bus Width  32-bit 
      Length  Long 

      [ System Slots / PCI ] 

      System Slot Properties: 
      Slot Designation  PCI 
      Type  PCI 
      Usage  Empty 
      Data Bus Width  32-bit 
      Length  Long 

      [ System Slots / PCI ] 

      System Slot Properties: 
      Slot Designation  PCI 
      Type  PCI 
      Usage  Empty 
      Data Bus Width  32-bit 
      Length  Long 

      [ System Slots / AGP ] 

      System Slot Properties: 
      Slot Designation  AGP 
      Type  AGP 
      Usage  In Use 
      Data Bus Width  32-bit 
      Length  Long 

      [ Port Connectors / PRIMARY IDE ] 

      Port Connector Properties: 
      Internal Reference Designator  PRIMARY IDE 
      Internal Connector Type  On-Board IDE 
      External Connector Type  None 

      [ Port Connectors / SECONDARY IDE ] 

      Port Connector Properties: 
      Internal Reference Designator  SECONDARY IDE 
      Internal Connector Type  On-Board IDE 
      External Connector Type  None 

      [ Port Connectors / FDD ] 

      Port Connector Properties: 
      Port Type  8251 FIFO Compatible 
      Internal Reference Designator  FDD 
      Internal Connector Type  On-Board Floppy 
      External Connector Type  None 

      [ Port Connectors / COM1 ] 

      Port Connector Properties: 
      Port Type  Serial Port 16450 Compatible 
      Internal Reference Designator  COM1 
      Internal Connector Type  9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut) 
      External Connector Type  DB-9 pin male 

      [ Port Connectors / COM2 ] 

      Port Connector Properties: 
      Port Type  Serial Port 16450 Compatible 
      Internal Reference Designator  COM2 
      Internal Connector Type  9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut) 
      External Connector Type  DB-9 pin male 

      [ Port Connectors / LPT1 ] 

      Port Connector Properties: 
      Port Type  Parallel Port ECP/EPP 
      Internal Reference Designator  LPT1 
      Internal Connector Type  DB-25 pin female 
      External Connector Type  DB-25 pin female 

      [ Port Connectors / Keyboard ] 

      Port Connector Properties: 
      Port Type  Keyboard Port 
      Internal Reference Designator  Keyboard 
      External Connector Type  PS/2 

      [ Port Connectors / Detected ] 

      Port Connector Properties: 
      Port Type  Mouse Port 
      Internal Reference Designator  PS/2 Mouse 
      Internal Connector Type  PS/2 
      External Reference Designator  Detected 
      External Connector Type  PS/2 

      [ Port Connectors / USB ] 

      Port Connector Properties: 
      Port Type  USB 
      Internal Reference Designator  USB 
      Internal Connector Type  None 

      [ Port Connectors / USB ] 

      Port Connector Properties: 
      Port Type  USB 
      Internal Reference Designator  USB 
      Internal Connector Type  None 


      Overclock




      CPU Properties: 
      CPU Type  Intel Pentium 4 
      CPU Alias  P68, Willamette, A80528 
      CPU Stepping  D0 
      Engineering Sample  No 
      CPUID CPU Name  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz 
      CPUID Revision  00000F12h 

      CPU Speed: 
      CPU Clock  1594.00 MHz (original: 1600 MHz) 
      CPU Multiplier  16.0x 
      CPU FSB  99.63 MHz (original: 100 MHz) 
      Memory Bus  99.63 MHz 

      CPU Cache: 
      L1 Trace Cache  12K Instructions 
      L1 Data Cache  8 KB 
      L2 Cache  256 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed) 

      Motherboard Properties: 
      Motherboard ID  12/14/2001-i845-ITE8712-ATC8060C-GX 
      Motherboard Name  Unknown 

      Chipset Properties: 
      Motherboard Chipset  Intel Brookdale i845 
      Memory Timings  3-2-2-5 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 

      SPD Memory Modules: 
      DIMM1: Kingston KGM100x72RC3/512  512 MB PC100 ECC SDRAM (3.0-2-2-5 @ 100 
      MHz) 
      DIMM2: Micron Tech.  256 MB PC133 SDRAM (3.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz) 

      BIOS Properties: 
      System BIOS Date  12/14/01 
      Video BIOS Date  01/27/04 
      Award BIOS Type  Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG 
      Award BIOS Message  ATC8060 P4/478 i845/ICH2 Rev:1.0r02 
      DMI BIOS Version  6.00 PG 

      Graphics Processor Properties: 
      Video Adapter  Pine Tech. GeForce FX 5200 
      GPU Code Name  NV34 (AGP 4x 10DE / 0322, Rev A1) 
      GPU Clock  132 MHz 
      Memory Clock  88 MHz 


      Power Management




      Power Management Properties: 
      Current Power Source  AC Line 
      Battery Status  No Battery 
      Full Battery Lifetime  Unknown 
      Remaining Battery Lifetime  Unknown 


      Sensor




      Sensor Properties: 
      Sensor Type  ITE IT8705F (ISA 290h) 

      Temperatures: 
      Motherboard  53 Â°C (127 Â°F) 
      Aux  49 Â°C (120 Â°F) 
      SAMSUNG SV4002H  39 Â°C (102 Â°F) 

      Cooling Fans: 
      CPU  4299 RPM 

      Voltage Values: 
      CPU Core  1.70 V 
      +2.5 V  1.28 V 
      +3.3 V  3.23 V 
      +5 V  5.19 V 
      +12 V  11.90 V 
      +5 V Standby  2.58 V 
      VBAT Battery  3.02 V 
      Debug Info V  6A 50 CA C1 BA 44 72 60 (33) 
      Debug Info T  49 53 201 


      CPU




      CPU Properties: 
      CPU Type  Intel Pentium 4, 1600 MHz (16 x 100) 
      CPU Alias  P68, Willamette, A80528 
      CPU Stepping  D0 
      Instruction Set  x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2 
      Original Clock  1600 MHz 
      Engineering Sample  No 
      L1 Trace Cache  12K Instructions 
      L1 Data Cache  8 KB 
      L2 Cache  256 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed) 

      CPU Physical Info: 
      Package Type  478 Pin uPGA 
      Package Size  3.50 cm x 3.50 cm 
      Transistors  42 million 
      Process Technology  6M, 0.18 um, CMOS 
      Die Size  217 mm2 
      Core Voltage  1.75 V 
      I/O Voltage  1.75 V 
      Typical Power  55.3 - 75.3 W (depending on clock speed) 
      Maximum Power  72 - 100 W (depending on clock speed) 

      CPU Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  Intel Corporation 
      Product Information  *www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm 

      CPU Utilization: 
      CPU #1  5 % 


      CPUID




      CPUID Properties: 
      CPUID Manufacturer  GenuineIntel 
      CPUID CPU Name  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz 
      CPUID Revision  00000F12h 
      IA Brand ID  08h (Intel Pentium 4) 
      Platform ID  0Eh (Socket 478) 
      IA CPU Serial Number  Unknown 
      Microcode Update Revision  2E 
      HTT / CMP Units  0 / 0 

      Instruction Set: 
      64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T)  Not Supported 
      Alternate Instruction Set  Not Supported 
      AMD 3DNow!  Not Supported 
      AMD 3DNow! Professional  Not Supported 
      AMD Enhanced 3DNow!  Not Supported 
      AMD Extended MMX  Not Supported 
      Cyrix Extended MMX  Not Supported 
      IA-64  Not Supported 
      IA MMX  Supported 
      IA SSE  Supported 
      IA SSE 2  Supported 
      IA SSE 3  Not Supported 
      CLFLUSH Instruction  Supported 
      CMPXCHG8B Instruction  Supported 
      CMPXCHG16B Instruction  Not Supported 
      Conditional Move Instruction  Supported 
      FEMMS Instruction  Not Supported 
      MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction  Not Supported 
      RDTSCP Instruction  Not Supported 
      SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction  Not Supported 
      SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction  Supported 

      Security Features: 
      Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE)  Not Supported 
      Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB)  Not Supported 
      Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG)  Not Supported 
      Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine  Not Supported 
      Processor Serial Number (PSN)  Not Supported 

      Power Management Features: 
      Automatic Clock Control  Supported 
      Enhanced Halt State (C1E)  Not Supported 
      Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS)  Not Supported 
      Frequency ID Control  Not Supported 
      LongRun  Not Supported 
      LongRun Table Interface  Not Supported 
      PowerSaver 1.0  Not Supported 
      PowerSaver 2.0  Not Supported 
      PowerSaver 3.0  Not Supported 
      Processor Duty Cycle Control  Supported 
      Software Thermal Control  Not Supported 
      Temperature Sensing Diode  Not Supported 
      Thermal Monitor 1  Supported 
      Thermal Monitor 2  Not Supported 
      Thermal Monitoring  Not Supported 
      Thermal Trip  Not Supported 
      Voltage ID Control  Not Supported 

      CPUID Features: 
      36-bit Page Size Extension  Supported 
      CPL Qualified Debug Store  Not Supported 
      Debug Trace Store  Supported 
      Debugging Extension  Supported 
      Fast Save & Restore  Supported 
      Hyper-Threading Technology  Not Supported 
      L1 Context ID  Not Supported 
      Local APIC On Chip  Supported 
      Machine-Check Architecture  Supported 
      Machine-Check Exception  Supported 
      Memory Type Range Registers  Supported 
      Model Specific Registers  Supported 
      Page Attribute Table  Supported 
      Page Global Extension  Supported 
      Page Size Extension  Supported 
      Pending Break Event  Not Supported 
      Physical Address Extension  Supported 
      Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica)  Not Supported 
      Self-Snoop  Supported 
      Time Stamp Counter  Supported 
      Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool)  Not Supported 
      Virtual Mode Extension  Supported 

      CPUID Registers (CPU #1): 
      CPUID 00000000  00000002-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69 
      CPUID 00000001  00000F12-00010808-00000000-3FEBFBFF 
      CPUID 00000002  665B5001-00000000-00000000-007A7040 
      CPUID 80000000  80000004-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 80000001  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 80000002  20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020 
      CPUID 80000003  286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75 
      CPUID 80000004  20342029-20555043-30362E31-007A4847 

      MSR Registers: 
      MSR 00000017  0008-0000-0000-0000 
      MSR 0000002A  0000-0000-0000-4000 
      MSR 0000002C  0000-0000-8201-FF00 
      MSR 0000011E  0000-0000-0000-0000 
      MSR C0000087  0000-0000-0000-0000 
      MSR C0010015  0000-0000-0000-0000 
      MSR 0000010A  0000-0000-0000-0000 
      MSR C0010042  0000-0000-0000-0000 
      MSR 000000CD  0000-0000-0000-0000 
      MSR 0000008B  0000-002E-0000-0000 
      MSR 0000019A  0000-0000-0000-0008 
      MSR 0000019B  0000-0000-0000-0000 
      MSR 0000019C  0000-0000-0000-0000 
      MSR 000001A0  0000-0000-0000-00E9 


      Motherboard




      Motherboard Properties: 
      Motherboard ID  12/14/2001-i845-ITE8712-ATC8060C-GX 
      Motherboard Name  Unknown 

      Front Side Bus Properties: 
      Bus Type  Intel NetBurst 
      Bus Width  64-bit 
      Real Clock  100 MHz (QDR) 
      Effective Clock  400 MHz 
      Bandwidth  3200 MB/s 

      Memory Bus Properties: 
      Bus Type  SDR SDRAM 
      Bus Width  64-bit 
      Real Clock  100 MHz 
      Effective Clock  100 MHz 
      Bandwidth  800 MB/s 

      Chipset Bus Properties: 
      Bus Type  Intel Hub Interface 
      Bus Width  8-bit 
      Real Clock  67 MHz (QDR) 
      Effective Clock  267 MHz 
      Bandwidth  267 MB/s 


      Memory




      Physical Memory: 
      Total  767 MB 
      Used  282 MB 
      Free  485 MB 
      Utilization  37 % 

      Swap Space: 
      Total  1876 MB 
      Used  239 MB 
      Free  1636 MB 
      Utilization  13 % 

      Virtual Memory: 
      Total  2644 MB 
      Used  521 MB 
      Free  2122 MB 
      Utilization  20 % 

      Physical Address Extension (PAE): 
      Supported by Operating System  Yes 
      Supported by CPU  Yes 
      Active  No 


      SPD




      [ DIMM1: Kingston KGM100x72RC3/512 ] 

      Memory Module Properties: 
      Module Name  Kingston KGM100x72RC3/512 
      Serial Number  25121900h 
      Manufacture Date  Week 37 / 2001 
      Module Size  512 MB (1 rows, 4 banks) 
      Module Type  Registered 
      Memory Type  SDRAM 
      Memory Speed  PC100 (100 MHz) 
      Module Width  72 bit 
      Module Voltage  LVTTL 
      Error Detection Method  ECC 
      Refresh Rate  Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh 

      Memory Timings: 
      @ 100 MHz  3.0-2-2-5 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 

      Memory Module Features: 
      Early RAS# Precharge  Not Supported 
      Auto-Precharge  Supported 
      Precharge All  Supported 
      Write1/Read Burst  Supported 
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs  Supported 
      Registered Address/Control Inputs  Supported 
      On-Card PLL (Clock)  Supported 
      Buffered DQMB Inputs  Supported 
      Registered DQMB Inputs  Supported 
      Differential Clock Input  Not Supported 
      Redundant Row Address  Not Supported 

      Memory Module Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  Kingston Technology Company, Inc. 
      Product Information  *www.kingston.com/products/default.asp 

      [ DIMM2: Micron Tech. (256 MB PC133 SDRAM) ] 

      Memory Module Properties: 
      Module Name  Micron Tech. 
      Serial Number  None 
      Module Size  256 MB (2 rows, 4 banks) 
      Module Type  Unbuffered 
      Memory Type  SDRAM 
      Memory Speed  PC133 (133 MHz) 
      Module Width  64 bit 
      Module Voltage  LVTTL 
      Error Detection Method  None 
      Refresh Rate  Normal (15.625 us), Self-Refresh 

      Memory Timings: 
      @ 133 MHz  3.0-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 

      Memory Module Features: 
      Early RAS# Precharge  Not Supported 
      Auto-Precharge  Supported 
      Precharge All  Supported 
      Write1/Read Burst  Supported 
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs  Not Supported 
      Registered Address/Control Inputs  Not Supported 
      On-Card PLL (Clock)  Not Supported 
      Buffered DQMB Inputs  Not Supported 
      Registered DQMB Inputs  Not Supported 
      Differential Clock Input  Not Supported 
      Redundant Row Address  Not Supported 

      Memory Module Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  Micron Technology, Inc. 
      Product Information  
      *www.micron.com/products/category.jsp?path=/DRAM 


      Chipset




      [ North Bridge: Intel Brookdale i845 ] 

      North Bridge Properties: 
      North Bridge  Intel Brookdale i845 
      Revision  04 
      Package Type  593 Pin FC-BGA 
      Package Size  3.75 cm x 3.75 cm 
      Core Voltage  1.5 V 
      In-Order Queue Depth  12 

      Memory Timings: 
      CAS Latency (CL)  3T 
      RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)  2T 
      RAS Precharge (tRP)  2T 
      RAS Active Time (tRAS)  5T 

      Error Correction: 
      ECC  Supported, Disabled 
      ChipKill ECC  Not Supported 
      ECC Scrubbing  Not Supported 

      Memory Slots: 
      DRAM Slot #1  512 MB (SDRAM) 
      DRAM Slot #2  256 MB (SDRAM) 

      AGP Controller: 
      AGP Version  2.00 
      AGP Status  Enabled 
      AGP Device  Pine Tech. GeForce FX 5200 
      AGP Aperture Size  128 MB 
      Supported AGP Speeds  1x, 2x, 4x 
      Current AGP Speed  4x 
      Fast-Write  Supported, Enabled 
      Side Band Addressing  Supported, Enabled 

      Chipset Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  Intel Corporation 
      Product Information  *www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm 
      Driver Download  *support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm 

      [ South Bridge: Intel 82801BA ICH2 ] 

      South Bridge Properties: 
      South Bridge  Intel 82801BA ICH2 
      Revision / Stepping  05 / B5 
      Package Type  360 Pin EBGA 
      Package Size  2.3 cm x 2.3 cm 
      Core Voltage  1.8 V 

      AC'97 Audio Controller: 
      Audio Controller Type  Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2 
      Codec Name  Avance Logic ALC101 
      Codec ID  414C4730h 
      S/PDIF Output  Not Supported 

      Chipset Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  Intel Corporation 
      Product Information  *www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm 
      Driver Download  *support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm 


      BIOS




      BIOS Properties: 
      BIOS Type  Award Modular 
      Award BIOS Type  Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG 
      Award BIOS Message  ATC8060 P4/478 i845/ICH2 Rev:1.0r02 
      System BIOS Date  12/14/01 
      Video BIOS Date  01/27/04 

      BIOS Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  Phoenix Technologies Ltd. 
      Product Information  *www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm 
      BIOS Upgrades  *www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40 

      Problems & Suggestions: 
      Suggestion  Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today! 
      Suggestion  System BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary. 


      Windows Video




      [ NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 ] 

      Video Adapter Properties: 
      Device Description  NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 
      Adapter String  GeForce FX 5200 
      BIOS String  Version 4.34.20.67.00 
      Chip Type  GeForce FX 5200 
      DAC Type  Integrated RAMDAC 
      Installed Drivers  nv4_disp (6.14.10.7801 - nVIDIA ForceWare 78.01) 
      Memory Size  128 MB 

      Video Adapter Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  NVIDIA Corporation 
      Product Information  *www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products 
      Driver Download  *www.nvidia.com/drivers 


      PCI / AGP Video




      Device Description  Device Type 
      nVIDIA GeForce FX 5200  Video Adapter 
      nVIDIA GeForce FX 5200  3D Accelerator 


      GPU




      [ AGP 4x: Pine Tech. GeForce FX 5200 ] 

      Graphics Processor Properties: 
      Video Adapter  Pine Tech. GeForce FX 5200 
      GPU Code Name  NV34 
      PCI Device  10DE / 0322 
      Transistors  47 million 
      Process Technology  0.15u 
      Bus Type  AGP 4x 
      Memory Size  128 MB 
      GPU Clock  132 MHz 
      RAMDAC Clock  350 MHz 
      Pixel Pipelines  4 
      TMU Per Pipeline  1 
      Vertex Shaders  2 (v2.0) 
      Pixel Shaders  1 (v2.0) 
      DirectX Hardware Support  DirectX v9.0 
      Pixel Fillrate  528 MPixel/s 
      Texel Fillrate  528 MTexel/s 

      Memory Bus Properties: 
      Bus Type  DDR 
      Bus Width  64-bit 
      Real Clock  88 MHz (DDR) 
      Effective Clock  177 MHz 
      Bandwidth  1416 MB/s 

      Graphics Processor Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  NVIDIA Corporation 
      Product Information  *www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products 
      Driver Download  *www.nvidia.com/drivers 

      nVIDIA Registers: 
      nv-000000  034200B1 
      nv-100000  00000000 
      nv-100200  19D10001 
      nv-10020C  08000000 
      nv-101000  A0C0E0DF 
      nv-680500  00012502 
      nv-680504  00014A03 
      nv-680570  00000401 
      nv-680574  00000401 
      nv-68057C  80000701 


      Monitor




      [ Philips 150S4 ] 

      Monitor Properties: 
      Monitor Name  Philips 150S4 
      Monitor ID  PHL0812 
      Model  Philips 150S 
      Monitor Type  15" LCD 
      Manufacture Date  Week 31 / 2003 
      Serial Number  CX 276482 
      Max. Visible Display Size  30 cm x 23 cm (14.9") 
      Picture Aspect Ratio  4:3 
      Horizontal Frequency  30 - 63 kHz 
      Vertical Frequency  56 - 76 Hz 
      Maximum Resolution  1024 x 768 
      Gamma  2.20 
      DPMS Mode Support  Standby, Suspend, Active-Off 

      Supported Video Modes: 
      640 x 480  76 Hz 
      800 x 600  76 Hz 
      1024 x 768  75 Hz 

      Monitor Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  Royal Philips Electronics 
      Product Information  
      *www.consumer.philips.com/global/b2...=0&groupId=CONNECTION_GR&catId=PC_MONITORS_CA 

      Driver Download  
      *www2.consumer.philips.com/global/b...RDSERPCMONITORS&productId=107S21_74&strokeId= 



      Desktop




      Desktop Properties: 
      Device Technology  Raster Display 
      Resolution  1024 x 768 
      Color Depth  32-bit 
      Color Planes  1 
      Font Resolution  96 dpi 
      Pixel Width / Height  36 / 36 
      Pixel Diagonal  51 
      Vertical Refresh Rate  60 Hz 
      Desktop Wallpaper  E:\Documents and Settings\Suhas Bhirud.HOME\Application 
      Data\IrfanView\IrfanView_Wallpaper.bmp 

      Desktop Effects: 
      Combo-Box Animation  Enabled 
      Drop Shadow Effect  Enabled 
      Flat Menu Effect  Enabled 
      Font Smoothing  Enabled 
      Full Window Dragging  Enabled 
      Gradient Window Title Bars  Enabled 
      Hide Menu Access Keys  Enabled 
      Hot Tracking Effect  Enabled 
      Icon Title Wrapping  Enabled 
      List-Box Smooth Scrolling  Enabled 
      Menu Animation  Enabled 
      Menu Fade Effect  Enabled 
      Minimize/Restore Animation  Enabled 
      Mouse Cursor Shadow  Enabled 
      Selection Fade Effect  Enabled 
      ShowSounds Accessibility Feature  Disabled 
      ToolTip Animation  Enabled 
      ToolTip Fade Effect  Enabled 
      Windows Plus! Extension  Disabled 

      Problems & Suggestions: 
      Problem  At least 85 Hz vertical refresh rate is recommended for classic 
      (CRT) displays. 


      Multi-Monitor




      Device ID  Primary  Upper Left Corner  Bottom Right Corner 
      \\.\DISPLAY1  Yes  (0,0)  (1024,768) 


      Windows Audio




      Device  Identifier  Device Description 
      midi-in.0  0001 0067  MPU-401 
      midi-out.0  0001 0066  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth 
      midi-out.1  0001 0066  MPU-401 
      mixer.0  0001 0068  Intel(r) Integrated Audio 
      mixer.1  0001 0068  Bluetooth Audio 
      wave-in.0  0001 0065  Intel(r) Integrated Audio 
      wave-in.1  0001 0065  Bluetooth Audio 
      wave-out.0  0001 0064  Intel(r) Integrated Audio 
      wave-out.1  0001 0064  Bluetooth Audio 


      PCI / PnP Audio




      Device Description  Type 
      Intel 82801BA(M) ICH2 - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-5]  PCI 


      Windows Storage




      [ Floppy disk drive ] 

      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Floppy disk drive 
      Driver Date  01-Jul-01 
      Driver Version  5.1.2600.0 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  flpydisk.inf 

      [ QUANTUM FIREBALL EX6.4A ] 

      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  QUANTUM FIREBALL EX6.4A 
      Driver Date  01-Jul-01 
      Driver Version  5.1.2535.0 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  disk.inf 

      Disk Device Physical Info: 
      Manufacturer  Quantum 
      Hard Disk Family  Fireball EX 
      Family Code Name  Eclipse Plus 
      Form Factor  3.5" 
      Formatted Capacity  6448 million bytes 
      Disks  2 
      Recording Surfaces  4 
      Physical Dimensions  146.1 x 101.6 x 25.4 mm 
      Max. Weight  492 g 
      Average Rotational Latency  5.56 ms 
      Rotational Speed  5400 RPM 
      Max. Internal Data Rate  187 Mbit/s 
      Average Seek  9.5 ms 
      Track-To-Track Seek  2 ms 
      Full Seek  18 ms 
      Interface  Ultra-ATA/33 
      Buffer-to-Host Data Rate  33.3 MB/s 
      Buffer Size  512 KB 
      Spin-Up Time  9.5 sec 

      Device Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  Maxtor Corporation 
      Product Information  *www.maxtor.com/en/products/ 

      [ SAMSUNG SV4002H ] 

      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  SAMSUNG SV4002H 
      Driver Date  01-Jul-01 
      Driver Version  5.1.2535.0 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  disk.inf 

      Disk Device Physical Info: 
      Manufacturer  Samsung 
      Hard Disk Family  SpinPoint V40 
      Form Factor  3.5" 
      Formatted Capacity  40 GB 
      Disks  1 
      Recording Surfaces  2 
      Physical Dimensions  146.0 x 101.6 x 25.4 mm 
      Max. Weight  635 g 
      Average Rotational Latency  5.56 ms 
      Rotational Speed  5400 RPM 
      Max. Internal Data Rate  443 Mbit/s 
      Average Seek  8.9 ms 
      Track-To-Track Seek  0.8 ms 
      Full Seek  16.5 ms 
      Interface  Ultra-ATA/100 
      Buffer-to-Host Data Rate  100 MB/s 
      Buffer Size  2 MB 
      Spin-Up Time  10 sec 

      Device Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  Samsung 
      Product Information  
      *www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/index.htm 

      [ ASUS CRW-2410A ] 

      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  ASUS CRW-2410A 
      Driver Date  01-Jul-01 
      Driver Version  5.1.2535.0 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  cdrom.inf 

      Optical Drive Properties: 
      Manufacturer  Asus 
      Device Type  CD-RW 
      Speed  24x/10x/40x 

      Device Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 
      Product Information  *www.asus.com/products1.aspx?l1=6 
      Firmware Download  
      *www.asus.com/support/download/download2.aspx?type=exact&item=DVD-RW 


      [ ASUS DVD-ROM E616 ] 

      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  ASUS DVD-ROM E616 
      Driver Date  01-Jul-01 
      Driver Version  5.1.2535.0 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  cdrom.inf 

      Optical Drive Properties: 
      Manufacturer  Asus 
      Device Type  DVD-ROM 
      Speed  16x/48x 

      Device Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 
      Product Information  *www.asus.com/products1.aspx?l1=6 
      Firmware Download  
      *www.asus.com/support/download/download2.aspx?type=exact&item=DVD-RW 


      [ Intel(R) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 244B ] 

      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Intel(R) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 244B 
      Driver Date  01-Jul-01 
      Driver Version  5.1.2600.2180 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  mshdc.inf 

      Device Resources: 
      Port  F000-F00F 

      [ Primary IDE Channel ] 

      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Primary IDE Channel 
      Driver Date  01-Jul-01 
      Driver Version  5.1.2600.2180 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  mshdc.inf 

      Device Resources: 
      IRQ  14 
      Port  01F0-01F7 
      Port  03F6-03F6 

      [ Secondary IDE Channel ] 

      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Secondary IDE Channel 
      Driver Date  01-Jul-01 
      Driver Version  5.1.2600.2180 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  mshdc.inf 

      Device Resources: 
      IRQ  15 
      Port  0170-0177 
      Port  0376-0376 

      [ Standard floppy disk controller ] 

      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Standard floppy disk controller 
      Driver Date  01-Jul-01 
      Driver Version  5.1.2600.0 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  fdc.inf 

      Device Resources: 
      DMA  02 
      IRQ  06 
      Port  03F0-03F5 
      Port  03F7-03F7 


      Logical Drives




      Drive  Drive Type  File System  Total Size  Used Space  Free Space  % Free 
       Volume Serial 
      A:  Removable Disk            
      C: (SUHAS)  Local Disk  FAT32  19114 MB  16790 MB  2324 MB  12 %  
      242B-13F7 
      D:  Local Disk  NTFS  6142 MB  5352 MB  789 MB  13 %  64D5-AAB3 
      E: (BACKUP)  Local Disk  FAT32  19059 MB  16565 MB  2494 MB  13 %  
      3877-9929 
      F: (CHIPTOOLSV2I10)  Optical Drive  CDFS  610 MB  610 MB  0 KB  0 %  
      1560-4B52 
      G:  Optical Drive            


      Physical Drives




      [ Drive #1 - SAMSUNG SV4002H (37 GB) ] 

      Partition  Partition Type  Drive  Start Offset  Partition Length 
      #1 (Active)  FAT32  C: (SUHAS)  0 MB  19124 MB 
      #2  FAT32  E: (BACKUP)  19124 MB  19069 MB 

      [ Drive #2 - QUANTUM FIREBALL EX6.4A (6150 MB) ] 

      Partition  Partition Type  Drive  Start Offset  Partition Length 
      #1  NTFS  D:  0 MB  6142 MB 


      Optical Drives




      [ ASUS CRW-2410A ] 

      Optical Drive Properties: 
      Device Description  ASUS CRW-2410A 
      Manufacturer  Asus 
      Device Type  CD-RW 
      Speed  24x/10x/40x 

      Device Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 
      Product Information  *www.asus.com/products1.aspx?l1=6 
      Firmware Download  
      *www.asus.com/support/download/download2.aspx?type=exact&item=DVD-RW 


      [ ASUS DVD-ROM E616 ] 

      Optical Drive Properties: 
      Device Description  ASUS DVD-ROM E616 
      Manufacturer  Asus 
      Device Type  DVD-ROM 
      Speed  16x/48x 

      Device Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 
      Product Information  *www.asus.com/products1.aspx?l1=6 
      Firmware Download  
      *www.asus.com/support/download/download2.aspx?type=exact&item=DVD-RW 



      ASPI




      Host  ID  LUN  Device Type  Vendor  Model  Rev  Extra Information 
      00  00  00  Disk Drive  SAMSUNG  SV4002H    
      00  01  00  Disk Drive  QUANTUM  FIREBALL EX6.4A    
      00  07  00  Host Adapter  atapi      
      01  00  00  Optical Drive  ASUS CRW  -2410A    
      01  01  00  Optical Drive  ASUS DVD  -ROM E616    
      01  07  00  Host Adapter  atapi      


      ATA




      [ SAMSUNG SV4002H (0358J1FT329668) ] 

      ATA Device Properties: 
      Model ID  SAMSUNG SV4002H 
      Serial Number  0358J1FT329668 
      Revision  QP200-05 
      Parameters  77622 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 619 bytes per 
      sector 
      LBA Sectors  78242976 
      Buffer  1945 KB (Dual Ported, Read Ahead) 
      Multiple Sectors  16 
      ECC Bytes  4 
      Max. PIO Transfer Mode  PIO 4 
      Max. UDMA Transfer Mode  UDMA 5 (ATA-100) 
      Active UDMA Transfer Mode  UDMA 5 (ATA-100) 
      Unformatted Capacity  46189 MB 

      ATA Device Features: 
      SMART  Supported 
      Security Mode  Supported 
      Power Management  Supported 
      Advanced Power Management  Not Supported 
      Write Cache  Supported 
      Host Protected Area  Supported 
      Power-Up In Standby  Not Supported 
      Automatic Acoustic Management  Supported 
      48-bit LBA  Not Supported 
      Device Configuration Overlay  Not Supported 

      ATA Device Physical Info: 
      Manufacturer  Samsung 
      Hard Disk Family  SpinPoint V40 
      Form Factor  3.5" 
      Formatted Capacity  40 GB 
      Disks  1 
      Recording Surfaces  2 
      Physical Dimensions  146.0 x 101.6 x 25.4 mm 
      Max. Weight  635 g 
      Average Rotational Latency  5.56 ms 
      Rotational Speed  5400 RPM 
      Max. Internal Data Rate  443 Mbit/s 
      Average Seek  8.9 ms 
      Track-To-Track Seek  0.8 ms 
      Full Seek  16.5 ms 
      Interface  Ultra-ATA/100 
      Buffer-to-Host Data Rate  100 MB/s 
      Buffer Size  2 MB 
      Spin-Up Time  10 sec 

      ATA Device Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  Samsung 
      Product Information  
      *www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/index.htm 


      SMART

      [ SAMSUNG SV4002H (0358J1FT329668) ] 

      ID  Attribute Description  Threshold  Value  Worst  Data  Status 
      01  Raw Read Error Rate  0  100  100  279  OK: Always passing 
      04  Start/Stop Count  0  97  97  3371  OK: Always passing 
      05  Reallocated Sector Count  9  99  99  13  OK: Value is normal 
      07  Seek Error Rate  51  253  253  0  OK: Value is normal 
      08  Seek Time Performance  0  253  253  0  OK: Always passing 
      09  Power-On Time Count  0  100  100  215636  OK: Always passing 
      0C  Power Cycle Count  0  99  99  1752  OK: Always passing 
      C2  Temperature  0  121  91  39  OK: Always passing 
      C5  Current Pending Sector Count  9  253  253  0  OK: Value is normal 
      C6  Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count  9  253  253  0  OK: Value is 
      normal 
      C7  Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate  0  200  200  0  OK: Always passing 
      C8  Write Error Rate  51  100  100  11  OK: Value is normal 
      C9  <vendor-specific>  51  100  100  0  OK: Value is normal 


      PCI / PnP Network

      Device Description  Type 
      D-Link RTL8139(A/B/C)-based Fast Ethernet Adapter  PCI 

      DirectX Video

      [ Primary Display Driver ] 

      DirectDraw Device Properties: 
      DirectDraw Driver Name  display 
      DirectDraw Driver Description  Primary Display Driver 
      Hardware Driver  nv4_disp.dll 
      Hardware Description  NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 

      Direct3D Device Properties: 
      Available Local Video Memory  126976 KB 
      Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP)  120831 KB 
      Rendering Bit Depths  16, 32 
      Z-Buffer Bit Depths  16, 24 
      Min Texture Size  1 x 1 
      Max Texture Size  4096 x 4096 
      Vertex Shader Version  2.0 
      Pixel Shader Version  2.0 

      Direct3D Device Features: 
      Additive Texture Blending  Supported 
      AGP Texturing  Supported 
      Anisotropic Filtering  Supported 
      Bilinear Filtering  Supported 
      Cubic Environment Mapping  Supported 
      Cubic Filtering  Not Supported 
      Decal-Alpha Texture Blending  Supported 
      Decal Texture Blending  Supported 
      Directional Lights  Not Supported 
      DirectX Texture Compression  Supported 
      DirectX Volumetric Texture Compression  Not Supported 
      Dithering  Supported 
      Dot3 Texture Blending  Supported 
      Dynamic Textures  Supported 
      Edge Antialiasing  Supported 
      Environmental Bump Mapping  Supported 
      Environmental Bump Mapping + Luminance  Supported 
      Factor Alpha Blending  Supported 
      Geometric Hidden-Surface Removal  Not Supported 
      Guard Band  Supported 
      Hardware Scene Rasterization  Supported 
      Hardware Transform & Lighting  Supported 
      Legacy Depth Bias  Not Supported 
      Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustments  Supported 
      Mipmapped Cube Textures  Supported 
      Mipmapped Volume Textures  Supported 
      Modulate-Alpha Texture Blending  Supported 
      Modulate Texture Blending  Supported 
      Non-Square Textures  Supported 
      N-Patches  Not Supported 
      Perspective Texture Correction  Supported 
      Point Lights  Not Supported 
      Point Sampling  Supported 
      Projective Textures  Supported 
      Quintic Bezier Curves & B-Splines  Not Supported 
      Range-Based Fog  Supported 
      Rectangular & Triangular Patches  Not Supported 
      Rendering In Windowed Mode  Supported 
      Scissor Test  Not Supported 
      Slope-Scale Based Depth Bias  Not Supported 
      Specular Flat Shading  Supported 
      Specular Gouraud Shading  Supported 
      Specular Phong Shading  Not Supported 
      Spherical Mapping  Supported 
      Spot Lights  Not Supported 
      Stencil Buffers  Supported 
      Sub-Pixel Accuracy  Supported 
      Table Fog  Supported 
      Texture Alpha Blending  Supported 
      Texture Clamping  Supported 
      Texture Mirroring  Supported 
      Texture Transparency  Supported 
      Texture Wrapping  Supported 
      Triangle Culling  Not Supported 
      Trilinear Filtering  Supported 
      Two-Sided Stencil Test  Not Supported 
      Vertex Alpha Blending  Supported 
      Vertex Fog  Supported 
      Vertex Tweening  Not Supported 
      Volume Textures  Supported 
      W-Based Fog  Supported 
      W-Buffering  Not Supported 
      Z-Based Fog  Supported 
      Z-Bias  Supported 
      Z-Test  Supported 

      Supported FourCC Codes: 
      4x16  Supported 
      4x32  Supported 
      DXT1  Supported 
      DXT2  Supported 
      DXT3  Supported 
      DXT4  Supported 
      DXT5  Supported 
      IF09  Supported 
      IV31  Supported 
      IV32  Supported 
      NV12  Supported 
      NVBF  Supported 
      NVCS  Supported 
      NVHS  Supported 
      NVHU  Supported 
      RAW8  Supported 
      UYVY  Supported 
      YUY2  Supported 
      YV12  Supported 
      YVU9  Supported 


      DirectX Sound




      [ Primary Sound Driver ] 

      DirectSound Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Primary Sound Driver 
      Driver Module  
      Primary Buffers  1 
      Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate  48000 / 48000 Hz 
      Primary Buffers Sound Formats  16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
      Secondary Buffers Sound Formats  16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
      Total / Free Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free Static Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers  0 / 0 

      DirectSound Device Features: 
      Certified Driver  Yes 
      Emulated Device  No 
      Precise Sample Rate  Supported 
      DirectSound3D  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 1.0  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 2.0  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 3.0  Not Supported 

      [ Intel(r) Integrated Audio ] 

      DirectSound Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Intel(r) Integrated Audio 
      Driver Module  ac97intc.sys 
      Primary Buffers  1 
      Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate  48000 / 48000 Hz 
      Primary Buffers Sound Formats  16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
      Secondary Buffers Sound Formats  16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
      Total / Free Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free Static Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers  0 / 0 

      DirectSound Device Features: 
      Certified Driver  Yes 
      Emulated Device  No 
      Precise Sample Rate  Supported 
      DirectSound3D  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 1.0  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 2.0  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 3.0  Not Supported 

      [ Bluetooth Audio ] 

      DirectSound Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Bluetooth Audio 
      Driver Module  btaudio.sys 
      Primary Buffers  1 
      Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate  100 / 200000 Hz 
      Primary Buffers Sound Formats  8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
      Secondary Buffers Sound Formats  8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
      Total / Free Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free Static Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers  0 / 0 

      DirectSound Device Features: 
      Certified Driver  Yes 
      Emulated Device  No 
      Precise Sample Rate  Supported 
      DirectSound3D  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 1.0  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 2.0  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 3.0  Not Supported 


      DirectX Music




      [ MPU-401 ] 

      DirectMusic Device Properties: 
      Device Description  MPU-401 
      Synthesizer Type  Hardware 
      Device Class  Input Port 
      Device Type  WDM Multimedia 
      MIDI Channels  16 

      DirectMusic Device Features: 
      Built-In GM Instrument Set  No 
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set  No 
      DirectSound  Not Supported 
      DLS L1 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      DLS L2 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      External MIDI Port  Yes 
      Fixed DLS Memory Size  No 
      Port Sharing  Not Supported 
      Chorus Effect  Not Supported 
      Delay Effect  Not Supported 
      Reverb Effect  Not Supported 

      [ MPU-401 ] 

      DirectMusic Device Properties: 
      Device Description  MPU-401 
      Synthesizer Type  Hardware 
      Device Class  Output Port 
      Device Type  WDM Multimedia 
      MIDI Channels  16 

      DirectMusic Device Features: 
      Built-In GM Instrument Set  No 
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set  No 
      DirectSound  Not Supported 
      DLS L1 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      DLS L2 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      External MIDI Port  Yes 
      Fixed DLS Memory Size  No 
      Port Sharing  Not Supported 
      Chorus Effect  Not Supported 
      Delay Effect  Not Supported 
      Reverb Effect  Not Supported 

      [ Intel(r) Integrated Audio ] 

      DirectMusic Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Intel(r) Integrated Audio 
      Synthesizer Type  Software 
      Device Class  Output Port 
      Device Type  WDM Multimedia 
      Audio Channels  2 
      MIDI Channels  16000 
      Voices  1000 
      Available Memory  System Memory 

      DirectMusic Device Features: 
      Built-In GM Instrument Set  No 
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set  No 
      DirectSound  Not Supported 
      DLS L1 Sample Collections  Supported 
      DLS L2 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      External MIDI Port  No 
      Fixed DLS Memory Size  No 
      Port Sharing  Not Supported 
      Chorus Effect  Not Supported 
      Delay Effect  Not Supported 
      Reverb Effect  Supported 

      [ Bluetooth Audio ] 

      DirectMusic Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Bluetooth Audio 
      Synthesizer Type  Software 
      Device Class  Output Port 
      Device Type  WDM Multimedia 
      Audio Channels  2 
      MIDI Channels  16000 
      Voices  1000 
      Available Memory  System Memory 

      DirectMusic Device Features: 
      Built-In GM Instrument Set  No 
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set  No 
      DirectSound  Not Supported 
      DLS L1 Sample Collections  Supported 
      DLS L2 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      External MIDI Port  No 
      Fixed DLS Memory Size  No 
      Port Sharing  Not Supported 
      Chorus Effect  Not Supported 
      Delay Effect  Not Supported 
      Reverb Effect  Supported 

      [ Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] ] 

      DirectMusic Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] 
      Synthesizer Type  Hardware 
      Device Class  Output Port 
      Device Type  Windows Multimedia 
      MIDI Channels  16 

      DirectMusic Device Features: 
      Built-In GM Instrument Set  No 
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set  No 
      DirectSound  Not Supported 
      DLS L1 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      DLS L2 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      External MIDI Port  No 
      Fixed DLS Memory Size  No 
      Port Sharing  Supported 
      Chorus Effect  Not Supported 
      Delay Effect  Not Supported 
      Reverb Effect  Not Supported 

      [ Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] ] 

      DirectMusic Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] 
      Synthesizer Type  Hardware 
      Device Class  Output Port 
      Device Type  Windows Multimedia 
      MIDI Channels  16 

      DirectMusic Device Features: 
      Built-In GM Instrument Set  No 
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set  No 
      DirectSound  Not Supported 
      DLS L1 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      DLS L2 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      External MIDI Port  No 
      Fixed DLS Memory Size  No 
      Port Sharing  Supported 
      Chorus Effect  Not Supported 
      Delay Effect  Not Supported 
      Reverb Effect  Not Supported 

      [ MPU-401 [Emulated] ] 

      DirectMusic Device Properties: 
      Device Description  MPU-401 [Emulated] 
      Synthesizer Type  Hardware 
      Device Class  Output Port 
      Device Type  Windows Multimedia 
      MIDI Channels  16 

      DirectMusic Device Features: 
      Built-In GM Instrument Set  No 
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set  No 
      DirectSound  Not Supported 
      DLS L1 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      DLS L2 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      External MIDI Port  Yes 
      Fixed DLS Memory Size  No 
      Port Sharing  Supported 
      Chorus Effect  Not Supported 
      Delay Effect  Not Supported 
      Reverb Effect  Not Supported 

      [ MPU-401 [Emulated] ] 

      DirectMusic Device Properties: 
      Device Description  MPU-401 [Emulated] 
      Synthesizer Type  Hardware 
      Device Class  Input Port 
      Device Type  Windows Multimedia 
      MIDI Channels  16 

      DirectMusic Device Features: 
      Built-In GM Instrument Set  No 
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set  No 
      DirectSound  Not Supported 
      DLS L1 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      DLS L2 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      External MIDI Port  Yes 
      Fixed DLS Memory Size  No 
      Port Sharing  Not Supported 
      Chorus Effect  Not Supported 
      Delay Effect  Not Supported 
      Reverb Effect  Not Supported 

      [ Microsoft Synthesizer ] 

      DirectMusic Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Microsoft Synthesizer 
      Synthesizer Type  Software 
      Device Class  Output Port 
      Device Type  User-Mode Synthesizer 
      Audio Channels  2 
      MIDI Channels  16000 
      Voices  1000 
      Available Memory  System Memory 

      DirectMusic Device Features: 
      Built-In GM Instrument Set  No 
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set  No 
      DirectSound  Supported 
      DLS L1 Sample Collections  Supported 
      DLS L2 Sample Collections  Supported 
      External MIDI Port  No 
      Fixed DLS Memory Size  No 
      Port Sharing  Not Supported 
      Chorus Effect  Not Supported 
      Delay Effect  Not Supported 
      Reverb Effect  Supported 


      DirectX Input




      [ Mouse ] 

      DirectInput Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Mouse 
      Device Type  Unknown 
      Device Subtype  Unknown 
      Axes  3 
      Buttons/Keys  3 

      DirectInput Device Features: 
      Emulated Device  Yes 
      Alias Device  No 
      Polled Device  No 
      Polled Data Format  No 
      Attack Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Deadband Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Fade Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Saturation Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation  Not Supported 

      [ Keyboard ] 

      DirectInput Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Keyboard 
      Device Type  Unknown 
      Device Subtype  Unknown 
      Buttons/Keys  128 

      DirectInput Device Features: 
      Emulated Device  Yes 
      Alias Device  No 
      Polled Device  No 
      Polled Data Format  No 
      Attack Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Deadband Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Fade Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Saturation Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation  Not Supported 


      Windows Devices




      [ Devices ] 

      Computer: 
      Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC  5.1.2600.0 

      Disk drives: 
      QUANTUM FIREBALL EX6.4A  5.1.2535.0 
      SAMSUNG SV4002H  5.1.2535.0 

      Display adapters: 
      NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200  7.8.0.1 

      DVD/CD-ROM drives: 
      ASUS CRW-2410A  5.1.2535.0 
      ASUS DVD-ROM E616  5.1.2535.0 

      Floppy disk controllers: 
      Standard floppy disk controller  5.1.2600.0 

      Floppy disk drives: 
      Floppy disk drive  5.1.2600.0 

      IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers: 
      Intel(R) 82801BA Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 244B  5.1.2600.2180 
      Primary IDE Channel  5.1.2600.2180 
      Secondary IDE Channel  5.1.2600.2180 

      IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers: 
      OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller  5.1.2535.0 

      Keyboards: 
      Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard  5.1.2600.2180 

      Mice and other pointing devices: 
      PS/2 Compatible Mouse  5.1.2600.0 

      Monitors: 
      Plug and Play Monitor  5.1.2001.0 

      Network adapters: 
      1394 Net Adapter  5.1.2535.0 
      Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver  1.4.2.8 
      Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver - Packet Scheduler Miniport  5.1.2535.0 

      Direct Parallel  5.1.2535.0 
      Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC  5.398.613.2003 
      Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport  
      5.1.2535.0 
      WAN Miniport (IP)  5.1.2535.0 
      WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport  5.1.2535.0 
      WAN Miniport (L2TP)  5.1.2535.0 
      WAN Miniport (PPPOE)  5.1.2535.0 
      WAN Miniport (PPTP)  5.1.2535.0 

      Non-Plug and Play Drivers: 
      1394 ARP Client Protocol  
      AFD  
      Beep  
      Bluetooth Port Client Driver  
      Bluetooth Protocol Stack  
      Bluetooth Serial Driver  
      dmboot  
      dmload  
      ElbyCDIO Driver  
      Fips  
      Generic Packet Classifier  
      HTTP  
      IP Network Address Translator  
      IPSEC driver  
      ksecdd  
      mnmdd  
      mountmgr  
      NDIS System Driver  
      NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol  
      NDProxy  
      NetBios over Tcpip  
      Null  
      PartMgr  
      ParVdm  
      RDPCDD  
      Remote Access Auto Connection Driver  
      Remote Access IP ARP Driver  
      Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver  
      TCP/IP Protocol Driver  
      VET File and Macro Monitor  
      VET File System Filter  
      VET File System Recognizer  
      VgaSave  
      VolSnap  
      vsdatant  
      Windows Socket 2.0 Non-IFS Service Provider Support Environment  

      Ports (COM & LPT): 
      Bluetooth Communications Port (COM3)  1.4.2.8 
      Communications Port (COM1)  5.1.2600.0 
      Communications Port (COM2)  5.1.2600.0 
      ECP Printer Port (LPT1)  5.1.2600.0 

      Processors: 
      Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz  5.1.2600.0 

      Sound, video and game controllers: 
      Audio Codecs  5.1.2535.0 
      Bluetooth Audio  1.4.2.8 
      Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller  5.1.2535.0 
      Legacy Audio Drivers  5.1.2535.0 
      Legacy Video Capture Devices  5.1.2535.0 
      Media Control Devices  5.1.2535.0 
      Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device  5.1.2535.0 
      Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer  5.1.2535.0 
      Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver  5.1.2535.0 
      MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device  5.1.2535.0 
      Standard Game Port  5.0.0.0 
      Video Codecs  5.1.2535.0 

      Storage volumes: 
      Generic volume  5.1.2600.0 
      Generic volume  5.1.2600.0 
      Generic volume  5.1.2600.0 

      System devices: 
      ACPI Fan  5.1.2600.2180 
      ACPI Fixed Feature Button  5.1.2600.2180 
      ACPI Power Button  5.1.2600.2180 
      ACPI Sleep Button  5.1.2600.2180 
      ACPI Thermal Zone  5.1.2600.2180 
      Direct memory access controller  5.1.2600.2180 
      Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E  5.1.2600.2180 
      Intel(R) 82801BA LPC Interface Controller - 2440  5.1.2600.2180 
      Intel(R) 82801BA/BAM SMBus Controller - 2443  5.1.2600.2180 
      Intel(R) 82845 Processor to AGP Controller - 1A31  5.1.2600.2180 
      Intel(R) 82845 Processor to I/O Controller - 1A30  5.1.2600.2180 
      ISAPNP Read Data Port  5.1.2600.2180 
      Logical Disk Manager  5.1.2600.2180 
      Microcode Update Device  5.1.2600.2180 
      Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System  5.1.2535.0 
      Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver  5.1.2600.2180 
      Motherboard resources  5.1.2600.2180 
      Motherboard resources  5.1.2600.2180 
      Numeric data processor  5.1.2600.2180 
      PCI bus  5.1.2600.2180 
      Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator  5.1.2600.2180 
      Printer Port Logical Interface  5.1.2600.2180 
      Programmable interrupt controller  5.1.2600.2180 
      System board  5.1.2600.2180 
      System CMOS/real time clock  5.1.2600.2180 
      System speaker  5.1.2600.2180 
      System timer  5.1.2600.2180 
      Terminal Server Device Redirector  5.1.2600.2180 
      Terminal Server Keyboard Driver  5.1.2600.2180 
      Terminal Server Mouse Driver  5.1.2600.2180 
      Volume Manager  5.1.2600.2180 

      Universal Serial Bus controllers: 
      Intel(R) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2442  5.1.2600.2180 
      Intel(R) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2444  5.1.2600.2180 
      USB Root Hub  5.1.2600.2180 
      USB Root Hub  5.1.2600.2180 

      [ Computer / Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC ] 

      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC 
      Driver Date  01-Jul-01 
      Driver Version  5.1.2600.0 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  hal.inf 
      Hardware ID  acpipic_up 

      [ Disk drives / QUANTUM FIREBALL EX6.4A ] 

      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  QUANTUM FIREBALL EX6.4A 
      Driver Date  01-Jul-01 
      Driver Version  5.1.2535.0 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  disk.inf 
      Hardware ID  IDE\DiskQUANTUM_FIREBALL_EX6.4A_________________A0A.0D00 

      [ Disk drives / SAMSUNG SV4002H ] 

      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  SAMSUNG SV4002H 
      Driver Date  01-Jul-01 
      Driver Version  5.1.2535.0 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  disk.inf 
      Hardware ID  IDE\DiskSAMSUNG_SV4002H_________________________QP200-05 

      [ Display adapters / NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 ] 

      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 
      Driver Date  02-Aug-05 
      Driver Version  7.8.0.1 
      Driver Provider  NVIDIA 
      INF File  oem6.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0322&SUBSYS_13511682&REV_A1 
      PCI Device  Pine Tech. GeForce FX 5200 Video Adapter 

      Device Resources: 
      IRQ  11 
      Memory  000A0000-000BFFFF 
      Memory  D8000000-DFFF


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 4, 2006)

one hellla long post but i think its the case of faulty RAM module... try to borrow ur frnds RAM module and then see if the problem still persists.

since u swapped the RAM mdoules, ur RAM socket may also be at fault... try to RUN windows with only one module at a time


----------



## hippi (Jan 4, 2006)

my friend checked his RAM modules(he had two initially ) and found that one was corrupt ..so he changed that and bought new one..which he checked and it was perfect then also this problem is not solved..he started getting error screens after few weeks
i also checked both ones by running xp on single module and found both r working modules...
and BTW
SORRY for long post but i had to post my entire everest report and i donno which part to paste..so pasted entire thing..
if someone can tell me exact part to paste then i will edit my post removing unwanted thing...as i even remotely donno the problem area..
also is this problem heat related?
i am using my comp removing its cabinet cover ..but i am geting error messages...


----------



## satbir (Jan 5, 2006)

RAM??? i dnt think that the RAM is at fault........ its something related to ur hard disk(remember that tuck sound???).......or may be your OS. u have mentioned that u just installed another copy of xp over the previous one........ try formatting ur drive and then reinstalling the OS(a clean install).......... that should solve your problem. make sure u do a complete format and not a quick format. and if possible format it via dos(not the windows xp cd).


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 5, 2006)

*KERNAL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR
Technical Information:
STOP: 0*0000007A( 0*C0384020, 0*C00000E, 0E1008820, 0*0AC18880)*

This was what my pc used to give me frequently with those clicking noises and the next thing i knew was a changed new hard disk.
Its gotta be a problem with your hard disk.
Better back up your data as soon as possible  
Do you get this error message?
*Physical Memory Dump*


----------



## dreams (Jan 5, 2006)

I donno wat causes these problems.. but due to some personal experience i can giv u some sugg..

First of all when blue screen haunts ur PC just format ur Windows Drive and fresh install Xp.. 

also i hv some prob caused with XP and SP2.. so it can also b the prob.. 

or else try installin any other OS like 2000 and try..


----------



## hippi (Jan 5, 2006)

well...i get physical memory dump message but i think it is some kind of tool to debug donno how to use it..and btw dreams ..is it seriuosly problem with sp2 as i can remember my first installation of XP vannila was stable but cant recall after that...also installing fresh copy of XP on same partition as old one without formatting (ie. overwriting existing one)
can cuase problem?
of late now my zonealram also failed...and btw i bought new HDD MAXTOR 160GB ..but my old one does not have ne bad sector...so how to recognise that HDD is about to fail...?


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 5, 2006)

You could use HDD life which uses the S.M.A.R.T technology for monitoring your hard drives. If your performance goes below 35%, better be careful.
Not very reliable though.


----------

